# Gas Bottles France.



## pamjon (Feb 4, 2018)

Does anyone know the cost of a gas bottle (13kg) the reg and deposit in France. Also is the pressure in the bottles the same as ours.
Thanks. PJ


----------



## vwalan (Feb 4, 2018)

yes pressure is the same depending on the gas . the differance is the connectors and regulator to control the pressures. 
like many things in life what you do to fit the bottles depends on what you have in uk , try a look at hamiltons gas LPG Cylinder Adaptors & Connectors | Buy now from gasproducts.co.uk
gives a start of adaptors . do you use propane or butane in uk and what size and regulator is it bulkhead fitted or bottle top.


----------



## oppy (Feb 4, 2018)

pamjon said:


> Does anyone know the cost of a gas bottle (13kg) the reg and deposit in France. Also is the pressure in the bottles the same as ours.
> Thanks. PJ



I've got an empty see through French gas bottle and regulator , I'm unsure of its capacity but it is less than 13kg because it's the only one that would fit into the locker. The point of all this drivel is that if you want it you are more than welcome to it


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 4, 2018)

I think John is already in France


----------



## witzend (Feb 4, 2018)

Intermarche do a 10kg bottle for 20€ + 1€ deposit  it's the l/h bottle in pic. pressure is the same as ours





when I changed to these bottles I had no problem obtaining a new pig tail hose to connect bottles to my on board regulator from a French motorhome dealer


----------



## pamjon (Feb 5, 2018)

*Gas Bottles France*

Thank you Oppy , but as Tezza33 said we are already in France. However e would be very grateful if you could deliver it to us Marseille France. Only joking, thanks anyway for the offer. Pj


----------



## pamjon (Feb 5, 2018)

*Gas Bottles France*

Hi Tezza33, we are now at the Carmague. Up until today fantastic weather, now thunderstorms and rain. The wine prices have gone up!!! 

Thank you too ,to witzend, that was exactly the info we needed.
Pj


----------



## oppy (Feb 5, 2018)

pamjon said:


> Thank you Oppy , but as Tezza33 said we are already in France. However e would be very grateful if you could deliver it to us Marseille France. Only joking, thanks anyway for the offer. Pj



We are on our way over on the 13th March, 1st to the Somme then drifting southwards towards the sun until one of us decides that we either turn back or kill  :scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 5, 2018)

pamjon said:


> Hi Tezza33, we are now at the Carmague. Up until today fantastic weather, now thunderstorms and rain. The wine prices have gone up!!!
> 
> Thank you too ,to witzend, that was exactly the info we needed.&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;
> Pj


Hi John & Pam, as you know I love France, wine o'clock is earlier (it doesn't matter which way the clock goes it is still earlier)so what is there not to love


----------



## witzend (Feb 5, 2018)

pamjon said:


> Thank you too ,to witzend, that was exactly the info we needed.
> Pj



When you see the bottles in the rack Propane & Butane are in the same bottle the Only difference is a blue label around the tap on top of Butane and Red as in my picture on the Propane the thread for connecting is the same. You just ask for your preference in gas type


----------



## pamjon (Feb 7, 2018)

*Gas Bottles France*

Hi, thank you again  for the information. Managed to buy a bottle today ( your picture really helped) 20 EUR + 1eur deposit.
Also bought a pigtail. Unfortunately one end is different, it has 2 females on but if I run out of gas I can the male off mine and put it onto theirs.
Thanks again. Pj


----------



## witzend (Feb 7, 2018)

pamjon said:


> Also bought a pigtail. Unfortunately one end is different, it has 2 females on but if I run out of gas I can the male off mine and put it onto theirs.
> Thanks again. Pj


Don't forget thats a high pressure hose a home made join may not be good enough


----------



## vwalan (Feb 7, 2018)

the french bottle may require a female thread to fit it. mind some are 27mm clip on . if changing to french bottle you change the pipe from your bulk head regulator . 
i prefer the old fashioned bottle top regs . much easier just to swap the hose from reg to reg. 
but always check for leaks .


----------



## pamjon (Feb 18, 2018)

*Gas in France*

Thank you Witzend for the information. I bought a propane at Intermarche, plus they had pigtails with a regulater for 23 euros. I am now home and the pigtail fittings are exactly the same as ours. So I have taken ours off and put thiers on. The only difference is the length, which could be a bonus because you can actually sit the bottle on the floor outside the van and it still reaches. The one thing about Intermarche is they are located in lots of small villages as well as in big towns so there should be no problem getting refills. Thank you once again. pj


----------



## witzend (Feb 18, 2018)

Glad all's sorted some Netto's also stock Intermarche gas as well we've never had any trouble locating a Intermarche as most with fuel stations are already in our Sat Nav


----------

